# Is there a commercial you like or brings back good memories?



## fuzzybuddy (Jan 17, 2017)

The one I like is the Cheetos one, where a dad, the tiger, and his two daughters are driving down the road. His favorite song come up. He belts out the song, and you see Cheetos vibrating to the music. I love bass . I've always had monster amps & speakers. Yup, I remember spilled Cheetos were dancing to Springsteen on my speakers, back in the 70s.




BORN in the USA  BORN in the USA  BORN in the USA


----------



## Carla (Jan 17, 2017)

I can't recall those of years gone by but I love the ones right now, I think it's Subaru with the dogs driving with their pups in the child seats, so cute!


----------



## BlunderWoman (Jan 17, 2017)




----------



## Pappy (Jan 17, 2017)

Doris Day singing the Chevrolet commercials. 
See the USA, in your Chevrolet.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 17, 2017)

I remember singing along to this jingle when I was a little kid, there were a few back then that I liked.


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Jan 17, 2017)

Another one I liked was the mice in those Kia ads.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 17, 2017)




----------



## jujube (Jan 17, 2017)

I always love the Budweiser commercials with the Clydesdales.  I'm just a kid again.


----------



## Manatee (Jan 17, 2017)

Volkswagen commercials.


----------



## chic (Jan 18, 2017)

I remember this one from AlkaSeltzer the "Spicy Meatball" commercial.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Jan 18, 2017)

Gillette Blue Blades, and during the war, Buy a Bond of Freedom for the USA!


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jan 18, 2017)

Another beer commercial, I grew up with these guys!!!

Fond memories of sitting in a saloon with my father for a for _a quick one, _I always had an orange soda and a Hershey bar for the road along with a wink and a stern reminder _"Don't tell your mother where we've been!".  _Like she couldn't figure it out, LOL!

Jonathon Winters was the voice of Schultz and Dooley_.

<em>






_


----------



## Ralphy1 (Jan 18, 2017)

Not to knit pick but that Chevy was a 53, not a 52, I had a 52, and the style change came the next year and was quite different...


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jan 18, 2017)

Ralphy1 said:


> Not to knit pick but that Chevy was a 53, not a 52, I had a 52, and the style change came the next year and was quite different...



I think it was done in 52 to promote the new models for 53.

Remember when the local car dealerships used to put drapes or papers over the showroom windows until the new models were released on television.  I remember our local Ford dealer always had a big invitation only reception for the unveiling.


----------



## Vedaarya (Jan 18, 2017)

I loved watching a commercial by a famous comedian, but it took me quite a time until I realized that it was a commercial and what was being advertised, so in reality it was more of entertainment than advertisement.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Jan 18, 2017)

Bea, I do remember those days, especially the Mercury dealer who had searchlights from the war flooding the skies to get our attention, and it did...


----------



## QuickSilver (Jan 18, 2017)

" Where's the Beef?"     and   The speecy spicy meatball commercial 

Also the California raisin commercials.


----------



## RubyK (Jan 18, 2017)

Searchlights!!! I haven't heard that word in a long time.

We always knew something new was happening when we saw those in the sky. They used two of them many times. 

Here is an ad for them from the Internet.

http://bigskysearchlights.com/searchlights_big_sky_chicago_searchlights.html


----------



## farmchild (Jan 19, 2017)

I think this one was GEICO insurance...but a camel is walking through a busy office setting trying to make various employees say that "it's hump day" it doesn't sound funny now but the camel is so BIG and unexpected and the people in the office don't seem shocked to see him there... I guess you had to be there.

Another from early 1950's tv was the dancing girl cigarette boxes - this one was on the Gleason show or some other variety show. As a kid those women dancing with a big pack of cigarettes covering their upper bodies sort of fascinated me.

Another - do you remember FARFO, the puppet dog who would sing the Nestles jingle; NESTLES IS THE VERY BEST - CHOOOOCLAT!

or...YOU'LL WONDER WHERE THE YELLOW WENT WHEN YOU BRUSH YOUR TEETH WITH PEPSODENT

or...(I think this was a print ad) ONLY HER HAIRDRESSER KNOWS FOR SURE

or...BRYLCREAM, A LITTLE DAB WILL DO YA   or...WONDERBREAD BUILDS STRONG BODIES TWELVE WAYS

Do you remember what was 99 and 44/100th's percent pure???


----------



## Pappy (Jan 19, 2017)

Aunt Bea said:


> Another beer commercial, I grew up with these guys!!!
> 
> Fond memories of sitting in a saloon with my father for a for _a quick one, _I always had an orange soda and a Hershey bar for the road along with a wink and a stern reminder _"Don't tell your mother where we've been!".  _Like she couldn't figure it out, LOL!
> 
> ...



Lived a couple years on West St. Not far from the brewery. Took their tour a few times and this was back in the sixties when this commercial was real popular.


----------



## applepie_luvr (Jan 19, 2017)

Great thread! I remember the Pepsodent commercial well. As kids we changed it to; "You'll wonder where you went last night when you brush your teeth with dynamite".

I remember some old jingles.
"Knock on any Norge. Hear the solid sound of quality. Knock on any Norge!" This was a fridge commercial from around 1960.
" There's something about an Aqua Velvet man". After shave for men advertised by baseball stars.
"Big roads, high roads, anywhere a truck can go. Ford brings you more."
"Lookout Cat, lookout skidoo, the big red one is coming through". Scorpion snowmobile commercial from around 1970.
"Takes a lickin but keeps on tickin". Old Timex comercial.

It was Ivory soap that was 99.44 % pure.


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Jan 19, 2017)

*Bum Bump Padada, Bum Bump Padada- The Marlboro Man

*I can't sing.


----------



## Jackie22 (Jan 19, 2017)

.....the Subaru commercials with the dogs in a car.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LLiluvOahF4


----------



## Falcon (Jan 19, 2017)

Isn't it IVORY  soap that floats?


----------



## Ralphy1 (Jan 20, 2017)

Yep, down the river like a boat...


----------

